# Trovoada em Montemor-o-Novo 09/12/2010



## vagas (9 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

Boas tirei algumas fotos da Trovoada que passou perto daqui, desde já a minha desculpa pela qualidade mas ainda sou novato no mundo da fotografia e sem tripé torna.se muito difícil mesmo

















































Espero que gostem


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 20:24)

Boas fotos!! Parabens!!!

Deixo aqui também o meu video de ainda a pouco gravado a partir do Alto de São Bento!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

E mais umas fotos!!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 20:38)

vagas disse:


> Boas tirei algumas fotos da Trovoada que passou perto daqui, desde já a minha desculpa pela qualidade mas ainda sou novato no mundo da fotografia e sem tripé torna.se muito difícil mesmo



Muito boas as fotos!!
E o céu estava um espectáculo, iluminado pelos relâmpagos!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 20:39)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E mais umas fotos!!


----------



## Lousano (9 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Para novato está um material muito bom.

Parabéns!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Fotos maravilhosas


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

vagas disse:


> Boas tirei algumas fotos da Trovoada que passou perto daqui, desde já a minha desculpa pela qualidade mas ainda sou novato no mundo da fotografia e sem tripé torna.se muito difícil mesmo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muito boas, esta fotografia é bastante invulgar, nunca tinha visto raios naquilo que parece ser uma roll cloud (pelo menos parece-me) que é formada pelo ar frio da chuva que desce na corrente descendente avançando depois esse ar frio na horizontal podendo criar essas nuvens rolo (ou também as shelf cloud), mas por norma já está um pouco afastada da zona onde há raios e chuva e a mais baixa altitude, provavelmente formou-se logo muito próximo da corrente descendente e ainda bastante alta dada a temperatura e humidade relativamente elevada que havia próximo da superfície.


----------



## numian (9 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

A 7ª foto está brutal!

Obrigado pelas fotos 

(Sou de Montemor mas vivo em Oeiras e chateia-me as trovoadas raramente darem um pulinho aqui)


----------



## iceworld (9 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

Excelentes registos


----------



## Teles (9 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

Um verdadeiro e maravilhoso registo e como eu digo, com um pouco de esforço também se faz um bom trabalho no nosso País e não são só as dos fóruns estrangeiros que são sempre as melhores, nos últimos dias temos tido bons e excelentes relatos fotográficos ,uma prova de quando queremos também sabemos mostrar o nosso melhor  parabéns


----------



## trepkos (9 Dez 2010 às 23:21)

Excelentes fotos! Já estás a apanhar o jeito à coisa. 

Foi uma bela trovoada, pena ter passado a oeste.

Pena que alguns estivessem a trabalhar.


----------



## vagas (9 Dez 2010 às 23:34)

Obrigado a todos pelo comentarios, é sempre bom ouvir comentarios como estes ajudam a melhorar, agora que venha a proxima para haver mais registos
Cumps


----------



## actioman (10 Dez 2010 às 00:12)

Realmente vagas estás de parabéns, e dizes tu que és novato nas fotos! 

A fotografia que mais me chamou a atenção é precisamente a que o Vince destacou. Está muito "fotogénica" 
Já nas fotografias da mesma trovoada do Miguel, também aparecem por lá ese mesmo tipo de nuvens! Muito bonitas por sinal!

Essa nuvem e o raio são um grande momento e ficou, graças a ti, plasmado nesta belíssima fotografia. Uma verdadeira obra de arte!

Parabéns e obrigado por nos mostrares as tuas fotos! 

PS- Estive a ver e usas-te uma boa máquina uma Nikon D60 ! O que mais me impressionou é que tu utilizas o sistema do disparo por tentativa, ou seja as tuas fotos têm, no máximo, apenas duração de 1 segundo de exposição! Compensaste utilizando uma ISO 800. Tem algumas vantagens, mas dá muito trabalho e é preciso ter também uma boa dose de paciência, sorte e pulso firme. Falta agora é um tripé de jeito e podes começar a experimentar exposições mais prolongadas, vais ver que apanhas muito mais raios!


----------



## Kraliv (10 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Boas,


Pra novato 


Muito bons registos sim senhor, parabéns!


----------



## Microburst (10 Dez 2010 às 10:53)

Para novato? Também quero ser um novato assim com essa capacidade. Parabéns, estão muito boas.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

Muito boas fotos.


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

Belas fotos


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

Muito boas...destaco a falta de ruido, dado que as fotos foram tiradas sem tripé!


----------



## Pixie (19 Jan 2011 às 16:44)

Estão lindas, as fotos.. parabéns!


----------

